# Prostate - PSA annual check up - I laugh in its face



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Been dreading going for the annual check up, and for some reason didn't feel so positive this time.

They took blood last week, and that wasn't particularly enjoyable, and today I got the results

I also had to have the old  from Dr Digit and his assistant J Y Kelly 

The oncologist beamed a big smile - not at that point; but as we were sitting (well one of us was sitting) I was told my PSA level is 0.5, which has now undergone very little fluctuation in 5 years

No more annual check ups; just a phone call each year, and my condition is no longer considered to be life threatening :roll: 

As I walked out of Chesterfield Royal, the sun broke out to greet me, just as if it had been waiting for me, and I felt like I was 20 years younger

Some of you don't share my faith, and I have to say mine has been pretty tenuous for the last year, but today I felt the breath of God come back into weary flesh

Today is the day I let it go and enjoy my long life

For those who are suffering with little hope I offer my heartfelt sympathy, and pray for a change in your circumstances

For those who are facing fear and uncertainty about your health or the health of a loved one; Hang in there, have faith and keep fighting

I hope and pray that the sun breaks out in your lives again 
Very Soon.

P


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Good news Otto. 

If you haven't seen this already it should give you another giggle.






Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Good result Otto.
We only have one life. No rehersal.

One of my customers of some 20 years died as a result of prostrate cancer.
The old fol felt that it would be degrading to go thro`the digit test.

If it would save my life I would go for the two digits. :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Good news Otto,
I got a 0.1 reading yesterday on my monthly check


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Need to be a bit careful with these readings.

I understood that the 'normal' value for total PSA is under 4.0 ng per millilitre of blood.

What are you referring to ?


Andrew


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

EJB said:


> Good news Otto,
> I got a 0.1 reading yesterday on my monthly check


I go for an annual blood check for my PSA levels. The result came back yesterday as 4.0ng nothing to worry about. Trouble is that the health authorities keep moving the goal posts and how the display the values.

Ian


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Brilliant news Otto. So glad to hear some good news when life can kick so hard for some. Enjoy this new-found spring in your step (and the glorious sunshine!)


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi AndroidGB

I suspect these very low levels are for people who've had their prostate removed (usually due to cancer).

If the cancer hasn't spread, the PSA levels fall post-operation, and stay low. 

If the levels begin to increase again, it would suggest the cancer has spread and is growing elsewhere in the body.

Cheers

David


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

2 1/2 years now since my surgery and my psa is <0.05 so I am pretty confident of a similar result at the end of 5. Guys get the psa test done and if you can also the free psa as the two make for a much more accurate result. And keep in mind that the digital exam only identifies a problem that has progressed a bit more than can be found with the psa tests.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Good news Otto.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Great news Otto  

Enjoy each and every moment


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

dct67 said:


> Hi AndroidGB
> 
> I suspect these very low levels are for people who've had their prostate removed (usually due to cancer).
> 
> ...


Thanks David for that.

I was a bit concerned that these very low figures might worry guys who had received "normal" indications, without being sure what they related to.

Andrew


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

That is excellent news. Every man over 55 should go for an annual check. Remember, get your doctor to do the check before the digit, as the digit can increase the PSA in the blood. 

Dave


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Comment re my very low PSA reading (0.1).
I had the 7+ week course of radiotherapy and will have 3 monthly injections of Zoladex for 5 years.
Both treatments keep the PSA level below 'normal' readings of plus a few points.
Zoladex seems to have the ability to depress the cancer whereas the radiotherapy actually kills the cells.

Many older men with medium or low level cancer are given Zoladex only. This seems to control it for many years.

Just my opinion from my experience


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Hi EJB

Sounds similar to my experience, except I have to keep the injections going for life due to the aggressiveness of the cancer

Though my doc says that he wouldn't bother in my circumstances as tests have not proved conclusively that Zoladex improves life expectancy

I assume you have the liquid rather than the awful capsules that my previous doc insisted I have

They used to hurt like hell due to the wide bore of the needle, and I had a pre-admin local anaesthetic to ease the pain

So two injections instead of one

Aside from all that

Keep fighting  

Also - without wishing to overshadow other equally distressing health issues; could I propose that a PC discussion area is considered?

This is such a common illness in men of the age range that are likely to be motorhome owners, and I think by keeping the subject on the boil it will encourage others to have the tests, help to reassure those who are worried, provide comfort to those who have less than pleasant prognosis, and also demonstrate understanding for those who have lost loved ones to this condition

I do fully appreciate there are other types of cancer, and other illnesses, but the reality is that all men will develop prostate cancer if they live long enough

I'm not too proud, and certainly not too brave to take comfort and encouragement from others in the same situation, and I am more than willing to reciprocate

Awareness may pre-empt a worsening condition thereby mitigating any effects (might save a life, help maintain general health, possibly help to maintain an active and fulfilled life)

Had I considered checks a year earlier I might still be able to enjoy certain things in life that have been taken away too soon

O


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*psa*

I'm in for my test's tomorrow afternoon, blood test form says FBC,ESR,renal,glucose and PSA , had blood showing up again in the amber necter................. :? 
Chris


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Not sure how to approach this but I want to encourage those who may face surgery by relating my experience. The bottom line is that with nerve sparing surgery one can have given some serious recovery time a more or less normal sex life, though it may or may not require a little chemical help. But also don't forget that with a loving, willing and understanding partner there is more than one way to satisfy our natural urges that don't go away.


----------



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

My ex is 75 and has never had a PSA Test. He never will either, because he has zero interest in improving his health other than walking and a once-in-five-years three month diet. And he has been diabetic for 24 years... 

I myself always decline mammograms, believing they do more harm than good, so I can't say much to him.

If you look after yourself, although some people are still going to get cancer, it is certainly not inevitable. My parents never gave it a thought, never got it, and in fact my mother did not see a dentist, doctor, nurse, optician (or hairdresser!) for over 40 years. Still lived till 83 and it would have been longer had Dad not encouraged her to smoke which she did for over 40 years. Dad smoked all his life and died at 86 and his sister smoked for 30 years and lived to 94. They were a tough old lot, my family. And I am thankful for it.

All best wishes to all motorhomers who are dealing with serious health problems.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well I guess it's my turn now.

Had a blood test last week - the first one I've had for a PSA check.

Results were too high for comfort so off next week to see what the experts at the hospital say.

Ho hum


----------



## cousinkatie (Sep 3, 2009)

First of all Otto, CONGRATULATIONS!! Although you don't know me this is the sort of news that brightens my day. let me explain:
Back in May my dad was diagnosed with cancer of the Prostate. I'm sure that you will have seen his postings on the forum (Unclenorm), he has recently has his prostate removed and is currently resting at home driving my Mum and I crazy!! To hear that you are now five years clear is brilliant news and reassuring to my family and me that it really is curable. Keep up the good work!

Secondly, I have to react to the posting by anteater. I am shocked and flabbergasted that someone could have this view in this day and age. If it hadn't been for my dad having his bi-annual blood test and being asked whether he wanted his PSA checking he would have never found out that he had this cancer. He had no symptoms and it was literally from this blood test that it was picked up. If he hadn't had this test then he would have most certainly died from this disease. As it is, he did have the test and is now looking forward to many more years of good health. 

When I was only 23, I was referred to a genealogist, who specialised in genetic disease because of the family history of cancer and only 2 days ago I had a mole removed for testing. 

Anteater, you and your ex are very lucky to have never had any serious health issues, but some families do not have that luxury and if suffering some indignity for a few minutes can save my life then I would gladly give up that time, over and over and over. 

Once again Otto, well done and please keep us informed as to your progress. xx


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Well done Tony for your sensible approach to your current situation. I wish you well with the future.

Back in July, one thing my surgeon/consultant said to AuntieSandra and me was rather illuminating...

He explained along the lines... _* "Recent research has confirmed that we each have a gene in us which is designed to repair damaged cells. If the gene itself becomes damaged, it can no longer repair the cells and they might become cancerous. As genes run in families, so the cancer can run in families. But the cancer might manifest itself in different forms." *_

At this point, Sandra and I looked at each other knowingly... my mother died of lung and breast cancer, aged 42; my younger sister died of breast cancer, aged 33; my brother died of bowel cancer, aged 54; my big sister died of lung cancer, aged 69. The consultant's explanation made a lot of sense.

I hope he took all the cancer as I want to be a survivor. I get the results of biopsies on 20 October.

Clearly, our daughter CousinKatie was not impressed by anteater's response to this thread. In fact she was livid! :evil: But each to his or her own view. If a family has grown old without any issues, then why go looking for any? I can understand that, to a certain point.

But let me repeat what I said on my own thread ... http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-91014-.html

... I had no symptoms yet I'd had prostate cancer for up to 7 years. That means I was reffing with it; I was marshalling at Peterborough and jogging with it; I did the walk to the Falls of Glomach in Scotland with it; at the Global in August, I did a 5 and 10 mile walk with it...

So how many folk have prostate cancer and do not yet know about it? Get yourselves checked out... "Don't delay - do it today!"


----------



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

I did not say that men should not have a PSA test... just that my ex has not had one, and I didn't say women shouldn't have a mammogram, only that I do not have one.

People with cancer in the family are in a different league, and I would never tell anyone like that not to have a test either.

As a general comment I said that it is worth looking after ourselves, but that does not mean we will never get cancer (or other illnesses). However, unfortunately, the majority of people do not eat very healthily and the majority of people do not get much or any exercise and are happy to live this way, therefore maybe this is why we have a certain percentage increase of cancer in modern, very polluted times.

Each mammogram increases the risk of cancer by 2%, and is a highly unnatural process. Individuals must make their own choices.

My point was that instead of living on junk food and sitting down all day, it is surely better to take care of oneself which definitely reduces the risk of cancer for most people, if not all people.

I knew someone out there would throw a wobbly! There is no need to get upset just because I do not think testing is the answer to everything. Some eminent physicians are now saying that mammograms are not what they have been cut out to be, and do not recommend routine screening. I once expressed my views to an oncologist when I was having a (benign) lump checked out and he did not push for me to have one. This meant they had to do a more expensive ultrasound which I was happy with. Funny though, I always go for eye tests! Well, my Mum had glaucoma... so I do have some "sense"!

I have also said somewhere on here that I wish everyone well who has cancer and that I would not be as brave as a lot of people on here.

It will be great when the real cause of cancer is found and a real cure is found. We need to find why it is becoming so widespread since prevention is better than cure.

Although I have not been seriously ill with something like cancer, I do suffer from chronic fatigue and have had it all my adult life. Not a death sentence but a bloody nuisance far more than people without it can ever understand, since we all get "tired".

My boyfriend's late wife died of cancer at my age (fifties) so I am well aware that for a minority of relatively younger people, this can happen. Her mother also had it. My ex-boyfriend's middle daughter died of it at 40, and she did not have a healthy lifestyle at all, but her mother had it.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Otto....Absolutley fantastic news for you. Keep well.

Best regards.

The Prisoner


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Good news is always welcome - keep checking you guys! It is not so much the PSA level (which is of course hugely relevant but not the whole story) is the trend. If the trend each year is upwards, even a little tiny bit upwards, have the biopsy.

Please you guys, keep on checking every year, it saved my husband's life.


----------

